# plexiglass protective film



## Ben I (May 21, 2010)

Hi 

I'm making a display case. I've got a piece of 1/4" plexiglass with Its normal protective stick on sheet. What is the best way to remove the protective sheet after completing assembly of the face frame?

I hope to remove the stick on sheet without marring the plexiglass.

Thanks
Ben


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Ben in Cypress Texas said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm making a display case. I've got a piece of 1/4" plexiglass with Its normal protective stick on sheet. What is the best way to remove the protective sheet after completing assembly of the face frame?
> 
> ...


just peel it...


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

+1
Work a finger nail under a corner. It should just peel right off.


Stick486 said:


> just peel it...


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Sometimes the paper faced stuff can be a pain to get off if it has been stored in a hot spot. A credit card makes a good scraper with the round corners. You can use goof-off to help get the adhesive residue off of some plastics, but test it first


----------



## jsears (Apr 5, 2012)

Just peel it off. If there is a bit of it under the frame, take an Exacto knife and lightly cut it along the edge of the frame, then peel. If there is a residue, Goof Off, or any other similar product will mar or cloud the plexi. If you do need to clean it, use something specifically for plexiglass. DO NOT use paper towels to wipe it down. It will scratch.


----------



## PRDarnell (Mar 21, 2012)

Ben, if the sheet has been around for awhile the protective layer may take more work to separate it. I've found that on this and other adhesives sometimes a little heat is helpful. Notice I used the word "little". An old hair dryer on medium or high is cooler than the coolest setting on my heat gun. Use the hair dryer. DAMHIK!!! Sometimes you may have to warm the entire covering. Sometimes just the corner to get it started. Good luck!


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

I have removed the paper protective sheet on old plexiglas by submerging in warm water about 5 minutes


----------



## DBateman (Feb 24, 2012)

There is a down loadable booklet with tips on working with plexiglass by at: curbellplastics.com/technical-resources/pdf/acrylite-fabrication-guide.pdf


----------



## Ben I (May 21, 2010)

Gentlemen

Thank you for your usual good advice and cautionary notes. I appreciate your help

Ben


----------

